# Weight Gain Supplements?



## Gazhole (Nov 2, 2004)

Whats your opinions on taking weight gain supplements?

Advantages?

Disadvantages?

Ive heard good and bad things about them, just curious what the overall verdict is!


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

my friend took weight gainers once and 3 days later he died of the bubonic plague


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 2, 2004)

which brand was that? ill be sure to steer clear...


----------



## redspy (Nov 2, 2004)

MuscleTech probably.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

It was by a company called Black Death Supplements, who extracted calories from rodents like mice and rats, good stuff.....if your immune to the bubonic


----------



## nR_Kris (Nov 4, 2004)

hahaha come on guys help this kid


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Whats your opinions on taking weight gain supplements?
> 
> Advantages?
> 
> ...


No one else is helping you, so you are relegated to my retarded advice. 

I dont take them, I am a meso/endo. No need for extra calories. Theyre usually most beneficial to ectomorphs, provided they do not get the bubonic plague. 

The advantages would be the obvious. High calories. You know you need high calories to put on mass. If your diet isnt big enough, you could make up the cals with a weight gainer.

Disadvantages, same thing. Calories. If you take too much, ya just get fat. 

Thats basically what a weight gainer is, a shake full of protein, carbs, and fats. You need them all, but you only need so much of each. If it fits into your diet, and you feel you need it, by all means go ahead. 

And dont buy Muscletech, youll get the plague.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 5, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> No one else is helping you, so you are relegated to my retarded advice.
> 
> I dont take them, I am a meso/endo. No need for extra calories. Theyre usually most beneficial to ectomorphs, provided they do not get the bubonic plague.
> 
> ...



i'm an ecto but i'm not a big fan of weight gainers at all, i've tried them in the past and they just seem to help me put on fat

could just be the brands that i tried, but i'm not so hot on them anymore

i prefer MRP's, they seem to be similar but without the excess carbs/sugar, so if bulking i'd suggest an MRP and some high barn/fibre cereal, or add some oats or pieces of fruit (like a couple of banannas and apples), maybe some nuts too to slow digestion

if you do go for 1 check out pro-mass by chem, nutrition, i decided to try it a while back before i started cutting (only used about a 3rd of the tub so its hard to judge it so far), but it was a lot nicer than the others i had used and didn't seem to make me put on any extra fat (mind you i was working my ass off over the summer, i think the extra cals did help because i was real active)

if not check out an MRP... can't go wrong with Met-Rx its the shit mayyne!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 5, 2004)

_IMHO, if you are eating properly, and still are having a hard time putting on pounds then its time to use a wt gainer, and if so, right after training and before bed!But food is the right way to go, some people from teens to adults have crappy diets, do a search here at IM and you'll find what you need!_


----------



## Mudge (Nov 5, 2004)

Sugar coupled with protein powder, waste of money unless you need a heavy MRP once during the day.

Count your calories, a weight gain drink is just calories like any food can provide, although usually not of the same quality compared to a clean meal.


----------

